# (Mepps) Spinner auf Einzelhaken umrüsten



## Andi73 (1. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

hab mir jetzt eine ganze Menge Mepps-Spinner in den Größen 2 und 3 bestellt und will damit ab Frühling im Bach auf Forellen gehen, aber auch im See auf Barsche. Ich hab vor alle auf Einzelhaken umzustellen und obwohl ich durch's Googeln einiges über's Umrüsten (v.a. zu Wobblern) gefunden hab, sind für mich noch ein paar Fragen offen und ich hoffe auf Eure Hilfe:

1) Hat jemand konkrete Hakenempfehlungen? Bei den Wobblern werden ja oft die VanFook CM-41-BL empfohlen, aber sind die auch für Spinner ideal oder gibt's hier andere Voraussetzungen?

2) Habt Ihr eine Größenempfehlung für die Einzelhaken beim Umrüsten von den Mepps-Größen 2 und 3 (oder auch andere Größen - das ist vielleicht für andere interessant)?

3) Ich hab beim Googeln von zwei Leuten gelesen, daß die einen zusätzlichen Sprengring vorschalten. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob das wirklich empfehlenswert ist und was das bringen soll (stand leider keine vernünftige Begründung mit dabei)?

Danke schonmal!

Gruß, Andy


----------



## jranseier (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: (Mepps) Spinner auf Einzelhaken umrüsten*



Andi73 schrieb:


> 1) Hat jemand konkrete Hakenempfehlungen? Bei den Wobblern werden ja oft die VanFook CM-41-BL empfohlen, aber sind die auch für Spinner ideal oder gibt's hier andere Voraussetzungen?



Ich nehme die Gamakatsu her, bisher keine negativen Erfahrungen.



Andi73 schrieb:


> 2) Habt Ihr eine Größenempfehlung für die Einzelhaken beim Umrüsten von den Mepps-Größen 2 und 3 (oder auch andere Größen - das ist vielleicht für andere interessant)?



Die Einzelhaken sind bei mir immer etwas größer als der Drilling.



Andi73 schrieb:


> 3) Ich hab beim Googeln von zwei Leuten gelesen, daß die einen zusätzlichen Sprengring vorschalten. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob das wirklich empfehlenswert ist und was das bringen soll (stand leider keine vernünftige Begründung mit dabei)



Sprengring brauche ich nur dann, wenn der Drilling direkt am Spinner ist und abgezwickt werden muss. Ansonsten belasse ich es bei dem einen Sprengring.

ranseier


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: (Mepps) Spinner auf Einzelhaken umrüsten*

Die Gamakatsu gehen, die VMC Salmon Siwash auch. Beide prima. Die Siwash sind deutlich starkdrähtiger als die Gamakatsu und von der Form her gerader (nehm ich gern zum Montieren von Twister-Trailern).

Die VMC Super Light Inline Single wären auch noch ne Option, die ähneln den Gamakatsu.

Wenn Du Schonhaken ohne Widerhaken möchtest, kannst Du z. B. mal bei VanFook schauen:

http://www.nippon-tackle.com/VanFook-Haken

Ödöth: Ich sah, Du sahest die VF bereits selbst.

Bei Spinnern ist die Ausrichtungsrichtung des Öhrs im Gegensatz zu Wobblern egal. Kannst also bedenkenlos alle genannten Teile montieren.


----------



## G.B.Wolf (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: (Mepps) Spinner auf Einzelhaken umrüsten*

Gab ja schon ein paar gute Empfehlungen.

Zu 1): Ich rüste bei Kunstködern grundsätzlich meine Haken um, egal ob Drilling oder Einzelhaken (meist sind die vom Hersteller montierten Haken nur Schrott, selbst bei ansonsten hochwertigen Produkten). Würde dir zu Gamakatsu oder Owner raten. Bei den einzelnen Modellen bist du dann selbst gefragt, je nach dem, ob du lang- oder kurzschenklige, stark- oder dünndrähtige bevorzugst.

Zu 2): Bei Einzelhaken würde ich immer eine oder zwei Nummern größer wählen.

Zu 3): Da Mepps bei seinen Standartmodellen meines Wissens nach den Haken direkt an den Spinner montiert, musst du doch ohnehin einen Sprengring zwischenschalten (siehe Antwort von jranseier).


----------



## Andal (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: (Mepps) Spinner auf Einzelhaken umrüsten*

Für kleine Spinner entsprechende Karpfenhaken mit geradem Öhr.

Wer größere Köder umrüsten will, der wird hier garantiert fündig, oder bemüht sich um den Decoy Sergeant.


----------



## til (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: (Mepps) Spinner auf Einzelhaken umrüsten*

Wenn du die Fische schonen willst und ansonsten vom Gesetzgeber her freie Hand hast, würde ich dir Empfehlen vom Drilling einen Schenkel abzukneifen und die Widerhaken flachzudrücken. (Grosse) Einzelhaken an Spinnködern führen bei untermassigen Forellen zu doch eher unschönen Verletzungen.


----------



## Andi73 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: (Mepps) Spinner auf Einzelhaken umrüsten*

Super, danke Euch. Das hat mir auf jeden Fall schonmal weiter geholfen.


----------



## Dakarangus (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: (Mepps) Spinner auf Einzelhaken umrüsten*

Ja die Einzelhaken sollten nicht zu groß sein, die haken dann auch besser! ich nehme für 2er Mepps den 4er Gamakatsu einzelhaken.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: (Mepps) Spinner auf Einzelhaken umrüsten*



G.B.Wolf schrieb:


> Zu 3): Da Mepps bei seinen Standartmodellen meines Wissens nach den Haken direkt an den Spinner montiert, musst du doch ohnehin einen Sprengring zwischenschalten (siehe Antwort von jranseier).


So sehe ich das auch, das sitzt die Schwierigkeit das mit anderem Haken wieder genauso gut hinzubekommen, ohne den ganzen Spinner zu zerlegen und auf neuem Draht aufzubauen. An sich wäre eine Wechselmöglichkeit viel besser (haben andere), oder man setzt konsequent auf Sprengringe wie bei den anderen Ködern auch.

Wie til schreibt, sind sehr große Einzelhaken nicht unbedingt eine Fischschon-Lösung (insbes. Salmo trutta)
Für Hechte kann es aber gerade passender sein.


----------



## Dakarangus (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: (Mepps) Spinner auf Einzelhaken umrüsten*

Ja klar ein kleiner passender sprengring muss natürlich dazwischen wenn der original Drilling dem Seitenschneider zum Opfer gefallen ist!


----------



## Spiderpike (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: (Mepps) Spinner auf Einzelhaken umrüsten*

Mittlerweile bestelle ich Mepps mit Einzelhaken, die sind super und ich muss nix ummontieren (http://www.mepps.com/).
Ansonnsten erhitze ich die Gamakatzu mit einem Bunsenbrenner oder Gasherd und biege den Einzelhaken vorsichtig in die Spinnerschlaufe ein, das geht sehr einfach. Dabei unbedingt Zangen verwenden. Die Stahllegierung mit Tungsten und Vanadium ist sehr gut und es macht nichts diese zu erhitzen. Es hält bombenfest. Bei Sprengringen hat man das problem das der Haken leichter am Maul wegkippt.


----------



## G.B.Wolf (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: (Mepps) Spinner auf Einzelhaken umrüsten*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wie til schreibt, sind sehr große Einzelhaken nicht unbedingt eine Fischschon-Lösung (insbes. Salmo trutta)
> Für Hechte kann es aber gerade passender sein.



Spricht ja niemand von sehr großen Einzelhaken; hatte bei nem 2er Mepps - wie Dakarangus schon schrieb - auch an nen 4er Haken gedacht. 
Muss aber zugeben, schon ewig (ca. 15 Jahre) nicht mehr ner Forelle mit der Spinne zu Leibe gerückt zu sein. Meine diesbezüglichen Erfahrungen stammen wirklich vom Hechtangeln


----------



## hirschkaefer (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: (Mepps) Spinner auf Einzelhaken umrüsten*

Ich fische viel mit Mepps auf Forelle. Mit ner Zange die Widerhaken plattgedrückt, da würde ich den Drilling lassen. Vor allem, wenn die Biester in einem Fluss bei ordentlich Strömung auch mal springen. Da ist mit ein Drilling einfach sicherer.


----------



## Dakarangus (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: (Mepps) Spinner auf Einzelhaken umrüsten*

Ich ahbe aber mit Einzelhaken deutlich weniger Drillaussteiger als mit Drilling!


----------



## Andi73 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: (Mepps) Spinner auf Einzelhaken umrüsten*

Ich finde die Diskussion wirklich interessant. Hab inzwischen auch über's googeln noch eine recht interessante Seite zu dem Thema gefunden - leider kann ich aber die entsprechende Unterseite nicht verlinken. Es handelt sich um den Beitrag "Bock auf Blech?" vom 27.12.2014 auf der Seite http://www.barschjaeger.de/.

Hier das entsprechende Zitat, um das es mir geht...



> Viele sind sich unsicher wie groß die Einzelhaken jeweils sein  sollen. Prinzipiell sollte der Einzelhaken etwas größer als ein  einzelner Haken des original montierten Drillings sein. Einfacher halber  habe ich eine Größentabelle aufgestellt. Da die Haken- und  Spinnergrößen nicht immer einheitliche Normen aufweisen, beziehen die  Hakengrößen sich auf die o. g. Gamakatsu-Haken und die Spinnergrößen auf  die weit verbreiteten Mepps Spinner-Modelle:
> Spinner Gr. 00: Haken Gr. 10
> Spinner Gr. 0: Haken Gr. 8
> Spinner Gr. 1: Haken Gr. 6
> ...


----------



## Dakarangus (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: (Mepps) Spinner auf Einzelhaken umrüsten*

Ich Fische nur zweier und dreier mepps, die Angaben stimmen mit den haken Größen!


----------



## Birger83 (23. April 2015)

*AW: (Mepps) Spinner auf Einzelhaken umrüsten*

Ich wollte auch erst umrüsten und hatte bereits die entsprechenden Haken und Sprengringe besorgt. Nachdem ich aber die Wobbler umgerüstet hatte, hab ich auch aus Faulheit ein paar Spinner mit Einzelhaken bestellt. Es handelt sich um die DAM FZ. Das funktioniert super, ich habe zwar tendenziell ein paar mehr Fehlbisse, aber dafür verliere ich die gehakten Fische so gut wie nie. Das war mit Drillingen, zumindest subjektiv, viel häufiger der Fall.

Sind die DAM FZ eigentlich baugleich mit den Mepps? Konnte beim Vergeichen meiner Mepps mit den FZ kaum/keine Unterschiede feststellen.


----------



## Dakarangus (23. April 2015)

*AW: (Mepps) Spinner auf Einzelhaken umrüsten*



Birger83 schrieb:


> ich habe zwar tendenziell ein paar mehr Fehlbisse, aber dafür verliere ich die gehakten Fische so gut wie nie. Das war mit Drillingen, zumindest subjektiv, viel häufiger der Fall.



Kann ich bestätigen.



Birger83 schrieb:


> Sind die DAM FZ eigentlich baugleich mit den Mepps? Konnte beim  Vergeichen meiner Mepps mit den FZ kaum/keine Unterschiede  feststellen.




Die DAM FZ sind den Mepps wirklich sehr ähnlich, werden aber vermutlich aus Pingpong kommen.

Wenn man die Mepps günstig bezieht sind sie nur wenig teurer als die DAM.

Ich fische beide...


----------



## Purist (23. April 2015)

*AW: (Mepps) Spinner auf Einzelhaken umrüsten*



Birger83 schrieb:


> Sind die DAM FZ eigentlich baugleich mit den Mepps? Konnte beim Vergeichen meiner Mepps mit den FZ kaum/keine Unterschiede feststellen.



Die Spinnerblätter bei den DAM sind minimal länger, ebenso die gedrehten Gewichte/Bodies, aber die Spinnerblattaufhängungen sind anders: Bei den Mepps ein Blechstück, bei den Dam sind sie massiv (ist in meinen Augen besser, wenn sie richtig entgratet sind). Die DAM Teile rosten nicht, was gut ist, einziges Manko: Die mit Aufklebern kannst du dir schenken, die halten keinen Angeltag am Spinnerblatt. Alternative: Selbst lackieren oder selber Aufkleber draufpappen.

Wenn du oft mit Spinnern unterwegs bis, ab und an Verluste oder Reparaturen hast, wirst du ohnehin die Teile bald lieber selber bauen. Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen, nicht weil das Geld spart, sondern weil man damit Modelle basteln kann, die es nirgendwo zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## Forellenberti (23. April 2015)

*AW: (Mepps) Spinner auf Einzelhaken umrüsten*

Wo gibts denn Spinner mit Einzelhaken?;+


----------



## yoshi-san (23. April 2015)

*AW: (Mepps) Spinner auf Einzelhaken umrüsten*

Entweder einfach selbst umrüsten, oder z.b. bei Gerlinger...


----------



## felixR (23. April 2015)

*AW: (Mepps) Spinner auf Einzelhaken umrüsten*

http://www.lurenatic.de/de/wobbler/spinnerbaits/angler-s-republic-spinwalk-qr.html
Hier zum beispiel einen.


----------



## Purist (23. April 2015)

*AW: (Mepps) Spinner auf Einzelhaken umrüsten*



felixR schrieb:


> Hier zum beispiel einen.



2gr Spinnerlein für fast 8€, das nennt man wohl Kampfpreis. #c


----------



## Birger83 (24. April 2015)

*AW: (Mepps) Spinner auf Einzelhaken umrüsten*

@Forellenberti: http://www.angelplatz.de/search3.php?mode=AJAX&src=search&quicksearch_destination=details&quicksearch_mode=product&search_str=dam+einfachhaken+fz&submit=Suchen&submit=Suchen

Da habe ich meine bestellt. Die Meinungen über die FZ mögen auseinader gehen, aber ich finde die laufen genauso gut wie meine Mepps (habe ich auch einige) und kosten vor allem keine 8€ pro Stück, Das würde ich persönlich nicht bezahlen, zumal die von Lurenatic auch noch mit Schonhaken ausgestattet sind. Da finde ich den Widerhaken bei den DAM FZ schon sinnvoll.

Ich fange mit denen ganz gut und habe mir das Umrüsten gespart. Ich brauchte allerdings sowieso neue Spinner. Bei einem vorhanden Sortiment würde ich vielleicht auch Umrüsten.


----------



## Hann. Münden (7. November 2015)

*AW: (Mepps) Spinner auf Einzelhaken umrüsten*

Bin ich der einzige "Schwabe" hier, mit meiner Einzelhakenumrüstung? 
Ich knipse bei meinen 2er Spinner, 2 Schenkel vom Drilling mit dem Seitenschneider ab und drücke den Widerhaken vom übrig gebliebenen Schenkel platt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. November 2015)

*AW: (Mepps) Spinner auf Einzelhaken umrüsten*

Beim Abknipsen ist mir persönlich der übrigbleibende Hakenbogen zu klein (zumal ich auch gerne mal spontan nen Twisterschwanz als Trailer draufspieße).

Insofern baue ich jeweils komplett auf nen separaten EH um, da ich dann die Hakengröße individuell anpassen kann.

Dieses Miniteil bei Lurenatic für 8 Hebel ist IMO übelst übertrieben bzw. geradezu lächerlich teuer. Da würde ich echt mal gern konkrete "Verkaufsargumente" hören, warum das Ding sein Geld objektiv wert sein soll.

Offenbar ist der Krampfhaft-Modernseinwollen-Angeber-Designtrend nun auch im Blechsektor angekommen. Damit nun selbst schnöde Blechköder schön repräsentativ zu den Klamotten und zum übrigen Tackle passen.

Für den Preis gibt's gleich mehrere kleine Meppse (bzw. noch mehr ebenfalls super laufende DAMs) plus noch gute EHs (z. B. von Gamakatsu) dazu.


----------



## Andal (8. November 2015)

*AW: (Mepps) Spinner auf Einzelhaken umrüsten*

Ausgerechnet am Haken, dem Angelutensil überhaupt, zu sparen, kann bestimmt nicht der Ansatz für eine gute Lösung sein. Da ist das beste allerhöchsten gut genug!


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. November 2015)

*AW: (Mepps) Spinner auf Einzelhaken umrüsten*

Seh ich auch so. Zumal ich eine möglichst optimale Größenanpassung an den jeweiligen Köder (plus evtl. Trailer-Option) wie gesagt als sehr wichtig erachte.

Auch die Faustregel "EH so groß wie die Original-Gesamt-Drillingsbreite" ist mir zu pauschal - wenn man immer nur danach geht, fällt mir der EH dann je nach Köder(größe/-konstruktion) im Verhältnis z. T. wiederum viel zu groß aus.

Auch da bringt es daher IMO nix, einfach mal irgendwas irgendwie an irgendwas dranzuinstallieren. 

Man will ja schließlich solide fangen und nicht dauernd Fehlbisse kassieren oder andersrum ständig Untermaßigenaugen von innen EH-gaffen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. November 2015)

*AW: (Mepps) Spinner auf Einzelhaken umrüsten*



Andal schrieb:


> Da ist das beste allerhöchsten gut genug!


kommt drauf an, was man braucht ...

Wenn ich weichere Haken zum Ausklinken von Hängern und Übermonsterfischen am kleinen Spinner haben möchte, dann sind mir die Owner, VMC u.a. viel zu "beste", da ist ein simpler Einfachhaken, der bei ü 2kg etc. die Biege macht, am allerbesten. 

Hauptsache man stellt und misst genauer die Max.-Last nach und passt es auf den kleinen Blechquirl und seinen dünnen Längsdraht an.


----------



## Hann. Münden (9. November 2015)

Ich fange mit dem Drilling, an dem 2 Schenkel abgeknipst sind, ebenso Forellen wie mit dem Orginal-Drilling, nur schonender wenn Zwerge dabei sind. Was mache ich falsch?
Genauso ist es auch mit anderen Fischen.
Was bisher problemlos mit einer knappen Hakung eines Schenkels des Orginal-Drillings funktionierte, soll jetzt nicht mehr mit 2 abgeknipsten Schenkeln auf Grund von "schlechter Qualität" funktionieren, wenn der übriggebliebene Schenkel haken sollte? Erstaunlich!


----------

